# Router Bit Box



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Bit Storage Box

This is a easy one to make and should take about 2 hours or so.
It's made with MDF stock and some scrap 2 x 4s you have around the shop

If I missed something just ask PLEASE 


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bob. Very functional shop project for sure. I keep mine in a drawer but lots of guys would like to have mini router cabinet like this. Nice job. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey
Not great but it keeps the saw dust off the bits 
And it's a quick and easy one to make and fun also, a great way to put some of the scrap stock to work.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the idea of putting the bits you plan to use in the one strip and having them ready nearby. Great idea.

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bj,

I went digging around in your gallery looking for this and finally ran across it. This is going to the top of my shop project list. The concept is great and I like the ability to label my bits the way you did. 

Are you still liking it "as is" or is there something you would do different if you were to make it today?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

It's still works great the only thing I would change is BIGGER ,, Tim the tool man size. 
or the cabinet that Norm made to hang his hand tools in would be nice...I think that's the one I'm going to make next, storage inside and inside the doors, plus it's keeps them saw dust free and easy to see and get to.
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct3.cgi?0313

I have added so many more bits I now need one a lot bigger cabinet ...

I didn't plan ahead , the box was made in 9-06 and I added over 225 more bits , yep I know, but you can't have to many router bits and I do like sharp ones...


---------------------


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hurry up and get 'er made! Enter it in our contest


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That would be perfect for you. I thought I have a lot of bits but no where near what you have. I have a drawer full and a kitchen upper cabinet with some boxed sets not used yet. I have about one of everything out that I use everyday in the drawer in holes drilled. When I need a new say... 3/8 roundover I take the old one out of the holder and chuck it in the garbage ( scrap the bearings etc.) and open up a new one and put it in the user rack  

Did get some birch covered MDF core plywood today for the base to hold my Incra jig when it comes  And I got two more kitchen cabinets and doors stained and working on the poly finish 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Not great but it keeps the saw dust off the bits"

What sawdust Bob, I don't recall seeing sawdust in any of you're pics.
A very nicely made project Bob, but do we expect anything less from a pro. like you?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

OK will do




--------------------------




Bob N said:


> Hurry up and get 'er made! Enter it in our contest


----------



## CAF (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for the photos and more ideas from which to work from.


----------



## capt. lucky (Mar 4, 2012)

bob nice job keep up the good work Ron


----------

